# Team Estrogen !!



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought the girls should have their own thread...

Things have been progressing at the (normal) snail's pace! Today, they BOTH got hooked to the sled!!!
These sisters have the most amazing work ethic. In Germany, their sire's breed is often used for pulling competitions, and it shows in them. They will be kind of silly about some little thing, but put a little weight to them, and they really become business-like. They just dig in, and pull. Uphill, down hill, like they have been doing it for months. 

I am thinking about putting them in the pair harness, strapping them together at the collar and breeching, and ground driving them as a pair. I have never done this before. I always just hooked them with an tolerant mate, and started slowly, but these mares will probably never be driven single after the first few hook-ups. 

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pair*

go for it nancy it sounds like a great idear and good luck with them.
and hopefully youll have a pair of driveing horses to be proud of.
michael.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

UM, Photos please!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*agreement*

hiya green tree i agree with taffy clayton lets see the girls in action.
the pink harness is on ebay.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, sorry!! They were on the other thread!
This is Adagio, the youngest


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

This is Adrianna.

I will get pictures with the sled next time....I cannot manage a horse, lines AND a camera at the same time as pulling the sled the first time. I know, I'm a slacker...

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing with sled and camra*

green tree you are doing fine here and dont worry about trying to drive with a camra the pictures are great.
thank you for shareing them.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I worked today on the mother of Team Estrogen, Alaska. It is a bit of a refresher course, because she has driving training that I have NEVER seen. SOOooo, better safe than sorry. 

I hooked the tires on her, and she was perfectly calm, so I will do the drag next time, and see how she reacts. 

Nancy


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is Alaska, pulling the drag. Mary is walking beside, just in case.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how these girls progress.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink harness*









heres one for nancy thay look super fine.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Today, I fitted the pair harness to the fillies. Then, this evening, I put bridles on them and the pair lines, and ground drove them together for the first time.

DH is going to put the pole on the fore cart so I can hitch them to that first. That exercise is a couple of weeks down the road yet.

I thought they did really well for the first time! Hopefully next time, I will get a picture.

Nancy


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Woo hoo, sounds like things are going well and fun! So what cross are the girls?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

They are 1/2 Arabian, 1/2 Schwarzwalder Fuchs.

Rondo, their sire


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

greentree said:


> They are 1/2 Arabian, 1/2 Schwarzwalder Fuchs.
> 
> Rondo, their sire


:shock: *blink* :shock:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Alaska, their dam


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He is 14.1, and weighs 1400 lbs.

Alaska is 14 hh, and weighs 700 soaking wet. 

The fillies range from 13.3 to 14, and from about 800 to 950 lbs. They got hair genes, but not to that extreme!!

Today, I picked up a couple of work collars so that I can start them on the forecart. 
. My other pair carriages have suspended poles, so I use breast collars. Tomorrow will be another harness fitting day. Hopefully, I can get DH to take some pictures.

Southern Grace, Rondo lives in Waxahachie!

Nancy


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmm, I was in Waxahachie yesterday! I have never heard of a Schwarzwalder Fuchs, here google, google. Goodness he is a looker though.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Back at it.....

Since May, I have not done much driving (of any of the horses). Both of the fillies have been broken to the saddle, and I have been riding Alaska a good bit. 

This weekend, I hitched each of the fillies to the drag, and even put Mary on to add weight. They were both SUPER, and walked and trotted with no hesitance. 

I sold the forecart, and I am going to get a double tree for the sled, and hitch Gavotte with them, then go straight to the carriage.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

TAAA DAAAAA!!

Here they are, Gavotte and Adagio....8 years of planning and work! Adagio is in the open bridle.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

And here they are from Gavotte's side


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

This afternoon, I may hook up Adrianna with Gavotte and see how she does. Tomorrow, I will introduce them both to blinder bridles, and then by Friday have them hitched to the carriage(with Gavotte). That , of course, depends on DH's schedule.....It is a REAL drawback to working a pair......always needing help.


----------



## KRcowgirl (Aug 19, 2014)

They are so cute! Good luck with your adventure, and make sure you take it nice and slow with the little girls!


----------

